# Multiple Image Size Prints on One Sheet



## Pronto Alfa (Sep 16, 2009)

Help!

I want to print several different images on one sheet. I want to manually control the image and the image dimensions. I have yet to find a program that allows me full control. I have seen the multiple print in Windows and Adobe Photoshop but none of these allows me to specify the size of image to print. I don't want 6 or 7 images of the same size, Eg, I want to be able to print one image of 2" * 4", another of 6" * 4", etc and all on the same sheet to reduce waste..........anybody know of such a program??:4-dontkno


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

For that, you'd need a picture/photo editor - If you visit *here*, there's some reportedly very good freeware ones :smile:


----------



## Pronto Alfa (Sep 16, 2009)

WereBo said:


> For that, you'd need a picture/photo editor - If you visit *here*, there's some reportedly very good freeware ones :smile:


Indeed I do. I have tried several of them but none allow me to print how I want. Neither do the free ones you mention..................thanks anyway..........


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, you could try the free DTP programs *here (PagePlus)* or *here (Scribus)*. They should let you lay out the page exactly as you want.

I haven't tried any of these, so I can't really comment on them - I use CorelDraw Suite for my stuff.


----------



## bailing2047 (Aug 9, 2009)

You can also do it manually in Photoshop (and many other editors). First make sure each image is resized to the final size (e.g. 6x4) you want on the printed page using Image->Size. Then create a new canvas (File->New) large enough to contain all the images, but small enough to print at actual size (i.e., within the printable area of your paper). Then copy & paste each image into the new canvas. In recent versions of PS, each pasted image will go into a new layer, so you can easily move them relative to each other to make best use of the available space. Once you are used to working with layers, this process should only take a few seconds, though it relies on you to optimise the use of space.


----------



## Pronto Alfa (Sep 16, 2009)

I have PS elements 6, so I'll give this a try.

Thanks for the tip. ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome, I hope it works for what you're wanting to do :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS CLOSED

Pronto Alpha - preas read the TSF rules and stop starting the same thread in other forums - Continue you quest in the other forum


----------

